# Rockport 1/12



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Fished rockport on the west side one pull off south of the dam. We arrived at 3pm and fished until dark. I expected way more snow but there was maybe an inch of snow on the ice. The ice was 8 inches thick. I quickly set up the tent and got the heater going as it was cold. We set up off some structure I have done well for rainbows in the past. In 22 feet of water we fished anywhere from 10-20 feet down. It was my cousins first trip ice fishing so I hoped for some action but it just wasn't in the cards. He got one bite and I only iced one 15 inch bow. I marked fish only a few times and the one I did catch I missed in my jigging rod then literally he went right to the jawjacker to his fate. So for the first of my rants I decided I would bring some of the homemade chili that was made last night thinking my cousin would enjoy hanging on the ice and having a delicious meal. Well I accidently grabbed the wrong Tupperware an got the 10 day old questionable stew. We are it anyways cause it was warm. But for some reason the mr buddy went out seemed to have a problem with propane flow not sure if its cause the heater was just set on the ice and it got too cold? I took the tank off and warmed in my armpits then was able to get it to light but man the 30 40 in it was out with the sun down it was way too cold up there. Anybody else ever have this problem I'm kinda upset cause it needs to work the most when its cold! My only other thought was maybe it was the carbon mono sensor tripping cause I had the backpack stove right next to the heater?! Any ideas or anyone else have this problem? As for my second rant I about froze trying to get my tent in the bag I have the quick fish 3 an the last couple trips out I've seemed to struggle gettin it back In out in the field which made it a pain to haul off the ice but at least I had the rookie along for the help  does anyone use a bigger bag for there tent or have any suggestions this is really frustrating for me. They need to learn from backpacking tent companies who are the only tents ice seen that easily make it in the bag. Any tips appreciated


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was also up at on the west side... straight out from the fee area in about 42 feet of water. We fished from the bottom to the top..tried everything in the box and finally iced "1" with a glow-in-the-dark gitzit tipped with alittle rainbow powerbait...SNAIL slow day...but, better fishing then sitting home bored.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I have got this lake dialed in finally. I caught 7 yesterday in about five hours and considered it a very slow day. Half of my bites were on green powerbait, pink is also very effective, and the other half were on a green glow in the dark ratso jig tipped with a meal worm. I also caught a few on a pink ratso jig. I have been just dropping it down to where I can no longer see it and letting it sit.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Now ya tell me....


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Getting the tent back into the bag...well everything is always harder when cold including, extra layers of clothes and when the day wasn't as productive as one hoped for. Packing, putting away, and pulling stuff off the ice will always be, for us anways more of a chore.  

Now what we do to pack our QF3 is after tent is down tip tent up so legs are pointing up...then one of us wraps our arms around tent further compressing tent and the other installs velcro strap. Then we slide bag over legs pull it down halfway flip tent so legs are now on ice and pull bag up...insert ice anchor storage bag down side of tent bag...pull draw string snug and place in sled...but again when its cold, extra layers of clothes, slow fishing day on the ice...everything will always take longer...and when its windy its that much more fun and added entertainment...as I'm sure you already know. The joys of fishing gotta love it... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Too bad man....you shoulda headed my direction yesterday.  :^8^: 

Anyway I have a buddy that claims he dropped his Mr. Buddy Heater and damaged the heating element. If that is the case then I wish you luck. 

Personally I do not bother with the tent bag. With that being said I still use a tie around my tent most of the time. In November I was hitchhiking up Big Cottonwood Canyon with my Eskimo 4 man tent and with 2 ties on the tent a car picked me up.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Eskimo makes inadequate carry bags. I have been using 3 straps to contain my Fatfish 4...it then fits in the bag easily.


----------

